

Licentious - License your GitHub repository in seconds - flaviojuvenal
http://licentious.herokuapp.com/

======
evolve2k
It would be great if instead of just a list it had a simple overview of each
license in order from most open to most closed. I can imagine a page with
little symbols on it like how the creative commons site uses to explain the
different license types. Making it easier to pick a licence.

(I haven't tested it so it may already do this.)

Great work though, nice little tool.

